# Quick trip to Galesburg



## Steve4031 (Feb 4, 2008)

On Saturday, I took a quick trip to Galesburg on the CZ, and returned on the Carl Sandburg. This is an outstanding day trip from Chicago.

5 boarded about 145 and departed on time. I was in the last coach on the train. There were 3 superliner coaches, a sightseer, diner, and 2 sleepers. I never made it to the diner because we were scheduled to arrive into Galesburg at 4:38. The ride out was uneventful. I enjoyed the view out the back for a few minutes until snow coated the window. A ride on a superliner long distance passenger train always tops a quick run to Milwaukee. I enjoyed the superliner ride, and a cheeseburger from the lounge car. We switched tracks a few times to overtake or meets freights, which added to my enjoyment of the trip.

Galesburg has a surprisingly excellent choice of restaurants. I saw a crepe shop, a french restaurant, and a steak house(I believe). I enjoyed lobster bisque and a hot fudge sunday at the crepe shop. The choice of restaurants is interesting, and I intend to make more trips to Galesburg in the future. If any chicago area railfans want to do this run, send me a pm, I will be glad to do it again.

The return on 382 was pleasant. I was the only passenger in business class. The train arrived Galesburg about 30 minutes late because of signal problems. We lost a little more time with an unexplained delay near the east end of Cicero yard.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 4, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> On Saturday, I took a quick trip to Galesburg on the CZ, and returned on the Carl Sandburg. This is an outstanding day trip from Chicago.
> 5 boarded about 145 and departed on time. I was in the last coach on the train. There were 3 superliner coaches, a sightseer, diner, and 2 sleepers. I never made it to the diner because we were scheduled to arrive into Galesburg at 4:38. The ride out was uneventful. I enjoyed the view out the back for a few minutes until snow coated the window. A ride on a superliner long distance passenger train always tops a quick run to Milwaukee. I enjoyed the superliner ride, and a cheeseburger from the lounge car. We switched tracks a few times to overtake or meets freights, which added to my enjoyment of the trip.
> 
> Galesburg has a surprisingly excellent choice of restaurants. I saw a crepe shop, a French restaurant, and a steak house(I believe). I enjoyed lobster bisque and a hot fudge Sunday at the crepe shop. The choice of restaurants is interesting, and I intend to make more trips to Galesburg in the future. If any Chicago area railfans want to do this run, send me a pm, I will be glad to do it again.
> ...


I did this trip in reverse last year. I great place to eat in Galesburg, right across the street from the front of the station is *The Packing House*. Very good food.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw the Packing house, and that is why i am going to go back. Thanks for the Link. Saw that Terryaki steak, and ill be back soon. LOL


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 4, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> I saw the Packing house, and that is why i am going to go back. Thanks for the Link. Saw that Terryaki steak, and ill be back soon. LOL


Three of us from this forum ate there, RTabern, GregL, and me. Guess what we talked about!


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 4, 2008)

Girls? no . . . let me think, cars? . . . .oh I got it, TRAINS!!!! :lol:


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Feb 4, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > On Saturday, I took a quick trip to Galesburg on the CZ, and returned on the Carl Sandburg. This is an outstanding day trip from Chicago.
> ...


Can you see the trains going bye as you dine???


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 4, 2008)

gaspeamtrak said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


Not really - its is an old meat packing plant - no windows. You can hear them, though.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 6, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the Packing house, and that is why i am going to go back. Thanks for the Link. Saw that Terryaki steak, and ill be back soon. LOL
> ...



A very fun trip Mr. FSS!! 

I'm more of a morning person, so I usually will go out on #381 and then back on #4.

More times than not, you can get lunch coming back on the Southwest Chief -- esp. when they are on-time and it's still in the off-season.

The next time you're in town check out some of the antique shops just up the street from the station and the Packing House. Two of the shops on the main street stand out and have a good collection of old RR memorabilia. One booth at a store has a lot of old Amtrak collectibles and timetables --- I bought a current Amtrak conductors hat there, plenty of other things including old timetables, etc. Then another store had an old BNSF condcutor hat (too pricey fo me) and old Zephyr playing cards, etc. I did buy an old Pullman blanket from him.

Galesburg is familiar turf. I will go for rides whenever I'm down in the Chicagoland area visiting family and friends (about 2 weekends a month).

I like 381 and 4 because usually youre back in Chicago by 3pm and you can still go out to dinner with family and friends at night.

If you liked that trip, I'd also suggest CHI-SPI-CHI on 301 and 22. You usually also have time to catch lunch on the Texas Eagle going back north.

(Call ahead before you go --- I was stupid last Saturday and forgot to do it before leaving CHI -- 22 was so late last weekend I got stranded in SPI for 7 hours... 304 the evening Lincoln Service train left SPI at 5PM before 22 even made it in)

Usually 381 and 4 are more reliable.

Doing 5 and 382 is cool too --- the advantage is if you have AGR Select Plus you can board 5 through the Metropolitan Lounge --- and get your pick of coach seats... that's what Mr. FSS and I did.


----------



## monorailfan (Mar 16, 2008)

I searched the Forums looking for information on Galesburg....

I live in the KC metro and I have kids who, like me, love trains. They are getting bored with the Mules and looking for a longer trip (day trip). So I'm looking at my options with either the Mules or the Southwest Chief, and I was thinking maybe in the Fall we can do KCY to GBB and back on the SC. Again, it's more about the journey than the destination.

I've been impressed with what I see on various Galesburg websites...especially Seminary Street. So my question is, with the SC out of and returing to KCY, I'm planning on about 5 hours of free time in Galesburg (if the trains are roughly on time).

If the weather is nice, is there enough to do in this town to keep my spouse and kids entertained while we wait for the WB SC to KCY? I figure if we hold off on lunch until we arrive that would fill an hour or two.......all on foot (no rental car)?

Thanks!


----------



## GregL (Mar 16, 2008)

monorailfan said:


> I searched the Forums looking for information on Galesburg....
> I live in the KC metro and I have kids who, like me, love trains. They are getting bored with the Mules and looking for a longer trip (day trip). So I'm looking at my options with either the Mules or the Southwest Chief, and I was thinking maybe in the Fall we can do KCY to GBB and back on the SC. Again, it's more about the journey than the destination.
> 
> I've been impressed with what I see on various Galesburg websites...especially Seminary Street. So my question is, with the SC out of and returing to KCY, I'm planning on about 5 hours of free time in Galesburg (if the trains are roughly on time).
> ...


You're right, Galesburg has several great places to eat, all within walking distance of the station. If you walk down Main Street, there are a couple of nice antique stores, one is three floors. There is a mall in town, but it is about 3-4 miles from the station, and I don't recall ever seeing a cab service in town. Good luck and enjoy your day trip!


----------

